# Anthing happening for christmas 2006?



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Are there any get togethers arranged for christmas 2006? Informal meet or more organised events?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Not as yet but you never know :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas*

Hi

I shall be fulltiming by then and will be based at Teversal - the site of the Mansfield BnB.

Everyone welcome!

Rapide561


----------

